# Gimme a Double



## sarah (Apr 15, 2005)

So this guy walks into a bar and says, "Gve me two beers." 



The bartender obliges him. 

The guy looks into his wallet and says, "Give me two more beers." 

So the bartender gives him two more beers. The man went on like this until he had put down ten beers, and keeps on going in his wallet and asking for two more beers. 

So the bartender asks, "What's in your wallet that you keep looking at?" So the man opens his wallet and says, "The more I drink, the prettier my wife gets."


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Apr 16, 2005)

LOL! Ohhhhhh man.   Thats one for the men! And we needed it. We havent got a good one in a while.


----------



## jkath (Apr 16, 2005)

*That is hysterical!!!*


----------

